# Job that made it easy to cheat



## Why Bother (Apr 26, 2019)

I am not sure if I should yes the word easy or opportunity or something else.

What jobs especially the ones that don't require out of town travel with coworkes makes it accommodating, tempting, easy to cheat?
And also how does it provide the availabilty to do it.
Pizza Delivery
Cable Guy
Contractor
Handyman


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

The only thing that makes it easy to cheat is poor boundaries. When people blame jobs, facebook, blah blah blah I just roll my eyes.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I disciplined a former student in accounts. I discourage home visitations. It looks very unprofessional, unless the client is a shut-in. One of my trainees went to a client's home, and after preparing her income tax return, he proposed to do it for free if she would sleep with him. She rightfully tossed him out. Of course, I have to deal with it, AND I HATE DEALING WITH CRAP LIKE THIS. I bounced his ass out the door, and sent him to our professional association for discipline. Guy was suspended. I hear he finished his degree, but has not learned a damn thing. I acquired one of his former clients this year, and he pulled the same thing on her. I did not even ask her, she brought it up to me, whether she should talk to our provincial board. So, at some point, he is going to be called in. If the charges stick, he could be looking at expulsion.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Jobs in the medical field are notorious for cheating. Hospital shifts are commonly 12 hrs a day for nurses. That means they spend more time on the job than they do at home with the family.

Also pharmaceutical company reps are at risk because most drug reps I have seen are fairly easy on the eyes and part of their job is to visit and play nice with doctors and doctor's staff to get them to prescribe the drugs of their company. 

My daughter used to babysit for two female pharmaceutical reps when she was in high school. Both were married and both husbands were highly paid professionals. Both had young kids. Both had affairs with doctors and got divorced. One wife filed for divorce herself and married her doctor. The other couple tried to reconcile but the husband just never trusted her again. He filed for divorce about 12 months after the affair.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

Why Bother said:


> I am not sure if I should yes the word easy or opportunity or something else.
> 
> What jobs especially the ones that don't require out of town travel with coworkes makes it accommodating, tempting, easy to cheat?
> And also how does it provide the availabilty to do it.
> ...


Pool boy


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

attheend02 said:


> Pool boy


At the playboy mansion.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

You have to look at the spouse's job also.

I had a job that required a lot of travel. My wife and I talked it over and mutually decided it would be best for the financial future of our family if I took the job. We had always talked over major decisions that would affect out family. I would work and she would be a SAHM with our school age children. We had to move 100 miles away from both our immediate families.

Everything was good (or so I thought) until the kids got old enough to not need her constant attention and she joined a gym to get in better shape for me (yeah right - for me). She had what I think was only an emotional affair with a guy at her gym. I could never prove a physical affair - but that possibility was, and is still, on my mind. It changed the way I viewed my marriage and my wife even now many years after.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

TDSC60 said:


> Jobs in the medical field are notorious for cheating. Hospital shifts are commonly 12 hrs a day for nurses. That means they spend more time on the job than they do at home with the family.


I have read this several times on this board and each time I laugh. That's about as absurd as saying nurses working 12 hours shifts play cards all day. :surprise: Do you know what we do during those 12 hours? We are taking care of patients, giving out medications, giving bed baths, wiping asses, dealing with concerned family members, the list goes on and on. I don't eat or take a bathroom break most days. You can't leave your unit without accounting for your whereabouts in case of an emergency. 

Only on tv does a nurse have time to go have sex in a closet. Most days I go home completely exhausted as do all my coworkers. I've worked as a nurse for over 20 years and I've never had a coworker have an affair on the job. Even if I were so inclined, I'm too tired. Maybe I'm doing this nurse thing wrong. LOL


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Any job in Project Management, Construction Management, Consulting, Training Classes, and tech specialist jobs, where there is travel with peers, alone to sites, where a person sets their own schedules. 

Travel can be couple days to two weeks to a month, and round robin to diff locations in same locations routinely. 

Early on I was traveling three out of five weeks coast to coast, and internationally. 

Many times alone as a lead in ramrodding activities, and diff hotels and repeat hotels over and over.

And no one is watching, and some men and women met repetitively used those opportunities to live as single while on the road.

A man has to have his boundaries and I'm married stories well practiced because everyone gets propositioned every trip.

Nothing but a thing. 🙂🙂🙂🙂


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

notmyjamie said:


> I have read this several times on this board and each time I laugh. That's about as absurd as saying nursing working 12 hours shifts play cards all day. :surprise: Do you know what we do during those 12 hours? We are taking care of patients, giving out medications, giving bed baths, wiping asses, dealing with concerned family members, the list goes on and on. I don't eat or take a bathroom break most days. You can't leave your unit without accounting for your whereabouts in case of an emergency.
> 
> Only on tv does a nurse have time to go have sex in a closet. Most days I go home completely exhausted as do all my coworkers. I've worked as a nurse for over 20 years and I've never had a coworker have an affair on the job. Even if I were so inclined, I'm too tired. Maybe I'm doing this nurse thing wrong. LOL


Google infidelity statistics by profession. Health care workers and teachers lead the way in those stats. If you have been reading the CWI threads long enough you will certainly be convinced this is true. I think in the case of teachers it has some kind of hormone effect of being around so many young people. I’m courious about the health care industry. One nurse told me it was way worse than is even described on tv shows. Haha. I wonder if it’s the ego of doctors? I know in the construction industry, smart contractors don’t do business with doctors or lawyers.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Chaparral said:


> Google infidelity statistics by profession. Health care workers and teachers lead the way in those stats. If you have been reading the CWI threads long enough you will certainly be convinced this is true. I think in the case of teachers it has some kind of hormone effect of being around so many young people. I’m courious about the health care industry. One nurse told me it was way worse than is even described on tv shows. Haha. I wonder if it’s the ego of doctors? I know in the construction industry, smart contractors don’t do business with doctors or lawyers.


I must be working at the wrong hospitals then. I've never seen any evidence of this. Maybe I'm just naive and I am not looking for it. Or maybe it's happening but not while on shift. Some people do form bonds after seeing and doing what we do together. Saving a life is an indescribable feeling. Losing a patient is as well. If people are bonding over these moments, going out for a drink to debrief and de-stress then I can see that leading to something else. But I can't imagine ever leaving my patient long enough to have sex, even a quickie. Granted, I work with laboring women and have to watch the fetal heart rate monitor constantly so I can't even go to the bathroom without assigning someone to watch my monitor for me. Not that I ever have time to got to the bathroom. 

Now, the on call docs have some stories to tell I'm sure. They have their own private on call room and they are there for 24-36 hours straight. I know one doc used to sneak his OW in and she'd hang out in the room waiting for him to come back after seeing patients. As a nurse, I have no such room and no time for such foolishness. If I had a rare moment to go back to a private room, I'd be using it to sleep. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

If you are working pizza deliver, or cable install, you are on a schedule. I don't see where there is time in that to seduce and have sex with your customers. (though it works well in porn). 

Travel of course provides the most opportunity. Otherwise office jobs are great since most allow at least an hour for lunch - which can usually be stretched a bit. Higher level jobs where no one is tracking your time provide extra opportunity. 

I think that in the great majority of situations someone who wants to cheat can do so, and with very little chance of being caught unless they are stupid. 






Why Bother said:


> I am not sure if I should yes the word easy or opportunity or something else.
> 
> What jobs especially the ones that don't require out of town travel with coworkes makes it accommodating, tempting, easy to cheat?
> And also how does it provide the availabilty to do it.
> ...


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Prostitute.....But my ex was free.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

notmyjamie said:


> I have read this several times on this board and each time I laugh. That's about as absurd as saying nurses working 12 hours shifts play cards all day. :surprise: Do you know what we do during those 12 hours? We are taking care of patients, giving out medications, giving bed baths, wiping asses, dealing with concerned family members, the list goes on and on. I don't eat or take a bathroom break most days. You can't leave your unit without accounting for your whereabouts in case of an emergency.
> 
> Only on tv does a nurse have time to go have sex in a closet. Most days I go home completely exhausted as do all my coworkers. I've worked as a nurse for over 20 years and I've never had a coworker have an affair on the job. Even if I were so inclined, I'm too tired. Maybe I'm doing this nurse thing wrong. LOL


I have several friends who are nurses or are married to nurses. One is surgical nurse. She says that doctors proposition her constantly. She thinks it is part of a God complex. But she also says that knows of a few married nurses who took the doctors up on the offer.

I'm not saying that all nurses or medical professionals cheat. I know that they work hard. But I also know they get breaks and lunch times where they can find any number of private places to conduct an affair. The parking lot seems to be one of the favorite places.

One of the major categories for cheaters is co-workers. The medical profession is a more specific subset.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

TDSC60 said:


> I have several friends who are nurses or are married to nurses. One is surgical nurse. She says that doctors proposition her constantly. She thinks it is part of a God complex. But she also says that knows of a few married nurses who took the doctors up on the offer.
> 
> I'm not saying that all nurses or medical professionals cheat. I know that they work hard. But I also know they get breaks and lunch times where they can find any number of private places to conduct an affair. The parking lot seems to be one of the favorite places.
> 
> One of the major categories for cheaters is co-workers. The medical profession is a more specific subset.


Surgeons are at the top of the hierarchy.
It's that simple. 
It's not a " God complex" it's just nature.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

StillSearching said:


> Surgeons are at the top of the hierarchy.
> It's that simple.
> It's not a " God complex" it's just nature.


She says surgeons think they are "Gods" and as such the rules that are required of lesser mortals do not apply to them.

She says she has been propositioned often walking out of the surgical suite before she can even clean up.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

TDSC60 said:


> I have several friends who are nurses or are married to nurses. One is surgical nurse. She says that doctors proposition her constantly. She thinks it is part of a God complex. But she also says that knows of a few married nurses who took the doctors up on the offer.
> 
> I'm not saying that all nurses or medical professionals cheat. I know that they work hard. But I also know they get breaks and lunch times where they can find any number of private places to conduct an affair. The parking lot seems to be one of the favorite places.
> 
> One of the major categories for cheaters is co-workers. The medical profession is a more specific subset.




Well, surgeons are a whole different breed that's for sure. Many do have a God complex. When you've held a man's heart in your hands you get a warped sense of yourself I'd guess. I'm sure cheating does happen, I just haven't seen it. I've been at the same job for 20 years so maybe the culture where I work is different. 

I'm jealous of these nurses that get breaks and lunches. LOL.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

notmyjamie said:


> Well, surgeons are a whole different breed that's for sure. Many do have a God complex. When you've held a man's heart in your hands you get a warped sense of yourself I'd guess. I'm sure cheating does happen, I just haven't seen it. I've been at the same job for 20 years so maybe the culture where I work is different.
> 
> I'm jealous of these nurses that get breaks and lunches. LOL.


Now now jamie....a man said the medical profession is cheatland. That makes it absolute truth!

Just like my spoon forced food down my throat and made me gain weight!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

how about flight attendants or pilots


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

personofinterest said:


> Now now jamie....a man said the medical profession is cheatland. That makes it absolute truth!
> 
> Just like my spoon forced food down my throat and made me gain weight!


LOL!!!! So that's why I gained weight? Damn.

As I said, I'm sure there are nurses in this world who have cheated on their spouses. I'm not silly enough to think all nurses have morals just because I am one. But I just don't see how it's so prevalent that we have earned a spot on the "top professions for cheating" list. No nurse I know has time to cultivate a side relationship at work, none. I barely have time to cultivate one outside of work. 

I used to have a rule with my husband. If I worked 3-11 don't even think about asking for sex that night. Too hot, sweaty, tired, and gross to even think about sex. Luckily I only worked a couple days a week. Nothing says sexy like 4 different types of body fluids on your scrubs by the end of the day.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

We have had several pilots here that got cheated on. More than pilots being the cheater if I remember correctly. I’m guessing pilots and stewardesses would be hard to catch and most people don’t get caught.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm thinking of two different characteristics of jobs which would enable affairs: the ability to hide time or the types of interactions between employees create emotional bonds. Both characteristics aren't necessarily needed to be in the same job.

Pretty much any job where the hours are flexible would be good for cheating since time could be hidden. If someone has irregular hours anyway, it will be easier to carve out time for an affair since their schedule is unpredictable and their spouse won't be suspicious of missing time. So jobs like home contractor, lawyer, uber driver, personal trainer, personal shopper, sales rep, etc. would provide the flexibility needed to hide a few hours here and there for the affair.

The kinds of jobs where men and women work closely together for long times or in emotional situations could also be conducive to affairs. I would think the medical field would fit into this category. Not that they are having affairs on the job, but they have so much time together that it allows for chatting to turn to flirting to turn to lunches to turn to dinner, etc. I would also think jobs like police, firefighters, and such where the same people are close together for whole shifts could also easily lead to affairs. Partners who are together for a whole shift will certainly talk about non-job related stuff, and that start to cross lines.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Chaparral said:


> Google infidelity statistics by profession. Health care workers and teachers lead the way in those stats. If you have been reading the CWI threads long enough you will certainly be convinced this is true. I think in the case of teachers it has some kind of hormone effect of being around so many young people. I’m courious about the health care industry. One nurse told me it was way worse than is even described on tv shows. Haha. I wonder if it’s the ego of doctors? *I know in the construction industry, smart contractors don’t do business with doctors or lawyers.*


Lawyer part is a no brainers. 

Those holding doctorates in almost any field are questionable in my book but has nothing to do with sex.

I would turn down doing work for 98% I have known.

Eta: engineers are usually hardest to work with though.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

> I think in the case of teachers it has some kind of hormone effect of being around so many young people.


I'm sorry, but I had to laugh out loud at this. Hormones are not transferable. Get real.

It likely has to do with the constant collaboration, the meetings, and the whole "common calling" thing. Add to that that many secondary teachers might also coach together, and you have LOTS of time and some important common goals.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Chaparral said:


> notmyjamie said:
> 
> 
> > I have read this several times on this board and each time I laugh. That's about as absurd as saying nursing working 12 hours shifts play cards all day. <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png" border="0" alt="" title="EEK! Surprise!" ></a> Do you know what we do during those 12 hours? We are taking care of patients, giving out medications, giving bed baths, wiping asses, dealing with concerned family members, the list goes on and on. I don't eat or take a bathroom break most days. You can't leave your unit without accounting for your whereabouts in case of an emergency.
> ...


Teacher are surprising since it is dominated by females. Not a lot of chance to come into contact with the opposite sex of the legal age it would seem. Professors maybe.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

From stories I've been told by clients it's easy to spot patterns over time. The most common things I hear about cheating husbands are they are in jobs that travel a lot or are in supervisory or management positions. The most common professions I've heard associated cheating wives are teachers and nurses. I really haven't spent much time analyzing that but it's definitely noticeable.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

TDSC60 said:


> She says surgeons think they are "Gods" and as such the rules that are required of lesser mortals do not apply to them.
> 
> She says she has been propositioned often walking out of the surgical suite before she can even clean up.


Like rock stars do. They are both at the top. 
So yea they are kinda like gods, in a sense. But not deities. 
Come on....they know how nature works, believe me.

I think she's a bit pretentious. Unless she's talking about cleaning the room up.
If she's saying, in no uncertain terms, that she does not recognize hierarchies or does not engage in hypergamy....She's lying.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Lostinthought61 said:


> how about flight attendants or pilots


Yes! there's a flight attendant that lives next door and he would love me to bang his brains out.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I can add even OR specialty nurses have their own thing going, call it a semi-God complex, and they proposition lessor med techs, and even patients they see in intimate circumstances while on the table, and they follow up with too interesting personal checking on progress on patients. 

I've had personal experience from multiple nurses. 

From taking me home in their POVs, and taking out staples in my home, and checking physical recovery status, talking about soonest one could have sexual relations and they want to check if ready, and Bob's your uncle.

More than once. But I happily participated. 
They saw me naked already, and I apparently was in good form for one of their conquests. 

So I dated a couple nurses, no issues

Talk about wild sex, and they brought good drugs with them . . 

Ahhh life in the eighties, what a life.

Happy to help 😍😍


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Like it's the job's fault. 

People who want to cheat will find a way.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

Women who are deployed in the military and those who travel for work have high rates of infidelity. Some college instructors get favors from female students. A friend of mine used to get BJs from a student, and the practice continued even after she was no longer in his class.
I heard about one female student who wrote her dissertation flat on her back. And then there was the female prof who went to each yearly Western Psych Association meetings where she had a good time. Another prof once told me that he couldn't believe all the "poontang" it was easy to get. Back when there was milk delivery, some milkmen used to get extra on their routes. One probation officer used to get a lot of ***** from his juvenile clients. He was fired but no charges pressed because it would look bad for the department. The practice, I've been told, ios fairly common.


----------



## Why Bother (Apr 26, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Women who are deployed in the military and those who travel for work have high rates of infidelity.


Spouses of Deployed. WH remodels houses and one of the women told him she was single when her husband was deployed.

Also a woman who's husband was deployed she became pregnant while he was away during the Gulf War. She had people in town believing she was a lonley solders wife expecting his baby only to find out there was no way he could have been his because he was deployed almost a year before she became pregnant. All came to light when he came home and found out his sperm traveled across deserts and oceans to get her pregnant. They divorced.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

personofinterest said:


> I'm sorry, but I had to laugh out loud at this. Hormones are not transferable. Get real.
> 
> It likely has to do with the constant collaboration, the meetings, and the whole "common calling" thing. Add to that that many secondary teachers might also coach together, and you have LOTS of time and some important common goals.


It may have nothing to do with hormones or pheromones. But something is going on. The number of teacher/professor adulterers is statistically very high and that is borne out by the number we have seen here. Same with medical personnel from ambulance drivers to doctors.

In the case of teachers, it may also be the shorter classroom hours and simple competition between many females to the much fewer number of males.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Why Bother said:


> I am not sure if I should yes the word easy or opportunity or something else.
> 
> What jobs especially the ones that don't require out of town travel with coworkes makes it accommodating, tempting, easy to cheat?
> And also how does it provide the availabilty to do it.
> ...


My thoughts:


truck drivers come to mind
the medical field is rife with infidelity
 cops are some of the biggest cheaters on the planet
and don't forget sleazy car salesmen


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Chaparral said:


> It may have nothing to do with hormones or pheromones. But something is going on. The number of teacher/professor adulterers is statistically very high and that is borne out by the number we have seen here. Same with medical personnel from ambulance drivers to doctors.
> 
> In the case of teachers, it may also be the shorter classroom hours and simple competition between many females to the much fewer number of males.


In college there was rampant student - professor and student - office staff sex going on. M, not M, just ongoing. 

I myself messed with (unmarried) office staff and teaching assistants, got propositioned routinely. Not even my idea at first. 

I was still 17 when I started, for the first two full terms.

Ironically I got put on a team in charge of making student IDs for our incoming class. 
Ironically 😎 You know I ended up with an ID saying I was 18, able to legally drink. 

Then when I was 20, the legal age was raised to 21. So I had to get another, for a few months. 😆😆

Although it was one out of ten that I got carded in new bars.

I actually really liked going to Greens ABC bar, one of those revolving bars. Women like no tomorrow to dance with, etc.


----------



## Sauvie Island (Jul 4, 2018)

I can't believe I have not seen..........politicians. I've met very few non-slimy ones.

_*cough*
young eager interns
*cough*_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

notmyjamie said:


> I have read this several times on this board and each time I laugh. That's about as absurd as saying nurses working 12 hours shifts play cards all day. :surprise: Do you know what we do during those 12 hours? We are taking care of patients, giving out medications, giving bed baths, wiping asses, dealing with concerned family members, the list goes on and on. I don't eat or take a bathroom break most days. You can't leave your unit without accounting for your whereabouts in case of an emergency.
> 
> Only on tv does a nurse have time to go have sex in a closet. Most days I go home completely exhausted as do all my coworkers. I've worked as a nurse for over 20 years and I've never had a coworker have an affair on the job. Even if I were so inclined, I'm too tired. Maybe I'm doing this nurse thing wrong. LOL


Probably varies by location. I was briefly in the medical field including some ER work but mostly scraping people off the street and trying to keep them alive long enough to get them there. The sexual electricity was so thick you could taste it.

There were numerous affairs and I was pursued almost relentlessly by one individual while having many other open doors.

I totally agree about the card playing remark, everyone worked their asses off and we had terrific comradery but it endeared an in the trenches closeness that had to really be guarded against because relationships were very easily formed amid the stress, blood, life and death.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

notmyjamie said:


> I must be working at the wrong hospitals then. I've never seen any evidence of this. Maybe I'm just naive and I am not looking for it. Or maybe it's happening but not while on shift. Some people do form bonds after seeing and doing what we do together. Saving a life is an indescribable feeling. Losing a patient is as well. If people are bonding over these moments, going out for a drink to debrief and de-stress then I can see that leading to something else. But I can't imagine ever leaving my patient long enough to have sex, even a quickie. Granted, I work with laboring women and have to watch the fetal heart rate monitor constantly so I can't even go to the bathroom without assigning someone to watch my monitor for me. Not that I ever have time to got to the bathroom.
> 
> Now, the on call docs have some stories to tell I'm sure. They have their own private on call room and they are there for 24-36 hours straight. I know one doc used to sneak his OW in and she'd hang out in the room waiting for him to come back after seeing patients. As a nurse, I have no such room and no time for such foolishness. If I had a rare moment to go back to a private room, I'd be using it to sleep. But maybe that's just me.


The tension and propositions were taking place at work but the actual affairs were developed and culminated outside of work at restaurants, bars, study groups for passing certifications, etc...


----------



## NJ2 (Mar 22, 2017)

Teachers are notorious for having affairs- at one time I counted and half the staff was or had been in an affair that I knew about

I don't have a clue as to why it is conducive to cheating


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

NJ2 said:


> Teachers are notorious for having affairs- at one time I counted and half the staff was or had been in an affair that I knew about
> 
> I don't have a clue as to why it is conducive to cheating


That has always made me scratch my head as well.:scratchhead:

I get what is going on in emergency services including medical and law enforcement.

Teaching???? If I had the patience, I might check it out.

Do we have any teachers on TAM?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Clergy.


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

Divorce attorney.


----------



## Sauvie Island (Jul 4, 2018)

Personal said:


> Clergy.





faithfulman said:


> Divorce attorney.


Absolutely.

They come to you like vulnerable baby animals at a petting zoo.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

A job were:
time is not carefully tracked
There is lots of interpersonal interaction
Lots of travel, especially if there is often free time during the travel.
High status occupations, especially for men


Airline Pilot
Rock star
Professional athlete


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

notmyjamie said:


> I have read this several times on this board and each time I laugh. That's about as absurd as saying nurses working 12 hours shifts play cards all day. :surprise: Do you know what we do during those 12 hours? We are taking care of patients, giving out medications, giving bed baths, wiping asses, dealing with concerned family members, the list goes on and on. I don't eat or take a bathroom break most days. You can't leave your unit without accounting for your whereabouts in case of an emergency.
> 
> Only on tv does a nurse have time to go have sex in a closet. Most days I go home completely exhausted as do all my coworkers. I've worked as a nurse for over 20 years and I've never had a coworker have an affair on the job. Even if I were so inclined, I'm too tired. Maybe I'm doing this nurse thing wrong. LOL


Well, yes, but my wife worked as a nurse at a large hospital and the amount of affairs that happened were dreadful.

Managers, nurses, doctors, surgeons ancillary staff, it was, to coin a phrase, just another Peyton Place!  hat tip to Harper Valley PTA.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> Well, yes, but my wife worked as a nurse at a large hospital and the amount of affairs that happened were dreadful.
> 
> Managers, nurses, doctors, surgeons ancillary staff, it was, to coin a phrase, just another Peyton Place!  hat tip to Harper Valley PTA.


It still blows my mind LOL. I just finished working 3am-1pm, on my day off. I am so freaking tired I can't see straight. I've come home from every shift this week afraid I'd fall asleep at the wheel. In the last 2 weeks, I've had lunch once, but I had to eat at the desk. And I've used the ladies room twice. Not twice a day, twice in the last 2 weeks. 

Where are these people working that they have time to engage in affairs? I need to start working there...not to have an affair, just to get lunch and a pee break. :laugh:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

My wife was horrified to find one of her colleagues giving their manager oral sex in the office one day, when she needed to file some paperwork.

Apparently that was their idea of being discrete!


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> My wife was horrified to find one of her colleagues giving their manager oral sex in the office one day, when she needed to file some paperwork.
> 
> Apparently that was their idea of being discrete!



OMG...I think I would **** twice and die if I walked into that at work!!!!!!! :surprise: I think I'm way more naive than I thought I was. Good grief.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Oil and Gas industry

I've seen so much I couldn't remember all of the times if I tried. World travel is rift with opportunity to those that seek it.


----------



## colingrant (Nov 6, 2017)

*Airline pilot and flight attendants:* Not sure there's a job more inviting and accessible. Constant travel, can have hookups just on the layovers alone, let alone schedule overnight trips. 

*Professional athletes: *Baseball players in particular: Why? Baseball players play 81 road games per year and the groupies are available right in the lobbies. They have easy access to the women who makes themselves available, plenty of hotel stays and trips, and more importantly have large blocks of time at there disposal. 

Uniquey, baseball road trips, having 3-4 consecutive games in the same city, allows players to engage in consecutive hookups as well. Significant disposable income and the availability of women makes baseball players open season. Professional basketball and Hockey follow with both sports having 41 away games requiring travel.


----------



## Music_Man (Feb 25, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> I must be working at the wrong hospitals then. I've never seen any evidence of this. Maybe I'm just naive and I am not looking for it. Or maybe it's happening but not while on shift. Some people do form bonds after seeing and doing what we do together. Saving a life is an indescribable feeling. Losing a patient is as well. If people are bonding over these moments, going out for a drink to debrief and de-stress then I can see that leading to something else. But I can't imagine ever leaving my patient long enough to have sex, even a quickie. Granted, I work with laboring women and have to watch the fetal heart rate monitor constantly so I can't even go to the bathroom without assigning someone to watch my monitor for me. Not that I ever have time to got to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the on call docs have some stories to tell I'm sure. They have their own private on call room and they are there for 24-36 hours straight. I know one doc used to sneak his OW in and she'd hang out in the room waiting for him to come back after seeing patients. As a nurse, I have no such room and no time for such foolishness. If I had a rare moment to go back to a private room, I'd be using it to sleep. But maybe that's just me.


My wife worked in ICU for many years with no issues. It was when she moved to the OR, and particularly joined the surgical team that was on-call that problems started. Like you said, there's a bonding that happens there that can't be denied. And if boundaries are weak or nonexistent, and if there are existing problems within the marriage, it's a recipe for disaster. 

Almost was a disaster, in our case. I'll post my story soon. It's long, and I'm still sorting through it and working on recovery.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Music_Man said:


> My wife worked in ICU for many years with no issues. It was when she moved to the OR, and particularly joined the surgical team that was on-call that problems started. Like you said, there's a bonding that happens there that can't be denied. And if boundaries are weak or nonexistent, and if there are existing problems within the marriage, it's a recipe for disaster.
> 
> Almost was a disaster, in our case. I'll post my story soon. It's long, and I'm still sorting through it and working on recovery.


Welcome to TAM Music_Man. Sorry to hear you've a reason for coming but glad you found the place. There are so many helpful people here. 

I would imagine nobody has time for such a thing when working in the ICU. I would have thought it was the same in the OR but as I've never worked in that capacity (beyond doing C/S's) I really don't have a clue. It's always upsetting to me when a fellow nurse falls short of certain standards. I have to remind myself we are all human. I hope you and your wife can get through the difficult times you're having. When you're ready to post about it I will make sure to read it.


----------



## Music_Man (Feb 25, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> Welcome to TAM Music_Man. Sorry to hear you've a reason for coming but glad you found the place. There are so many helpful people here.
> 
> I would imagine nobody has time for such a thing when working in the ICU. I would have thought it was the same in the OR but as I've never worked in that capacity (beyond doing C/S's) I really don't have a clue. It's always upsetting to me when a fellow nurse falls short of certain standards. I have to remind myself we are all human. I hope you and your wife can get through the difficult times you're having. When you're ready to post about it I will make sure to read it.


You're right on all accounts here. My wife used to despise stories of doctors and nurses getting together, and she really despises it now. What happened with my wife was an EA, with 95% of the affair happening via text messaging after hours. Often times the OM would be in his office on non-surgery days, and that's when he'd text my W. She'd text him back in between cases, after work, at lunch (if she had a lunch), etc, but almost never from our home. 

Long story short, it was when he tried to turn the EA into a PA that my W ended it. It took some time, but my W FINALLY saw him for what he was. I have the texts where he called her a tease and told her what a waste of time she was, saying he wasted months of texting, expecting more than just talk (this is actually somewhat relieving to me). Soon after their affair ended, he was caught by his wife with a hospital secretary in his office after hours. His office manager tipped her off, after she caught them a few days earlier herself. OM's wife caught them on her phone, video and all, then kicked the crap out of the both of them. Doc and secretary were both fired. My W had thankfully already left the hospital by this time, deciding to distance herself from him even before discovery. Her actions during this time and during discovery have really helped to save our marriage.


----------



## cashcratebob (Jan 10, 2018)

Anywhere...but I think a common thing is a job WITHOUT a lot of over-site, where management isn't active and where the structure isn't mechanistic, because then folks are being occupied with work. Idleness lends itself to affairs.

Obviously, where lots of chatting/jaw jacking/simple socialization is possible, retail for example. Highly collaborative jobs, especially with high priority/big payoffs. The exhilaration of those environments can lend itself to affairs, the exhilaration getting morphed into romantic feelings. 

Also, you have to factor the person. A SAHM returning to the workforce...any work environment is going to be new and exciting, with adults to talk to...(my bias)

Someone working in a job that is typically outside of their age demographic, but they border the "typical" demographic.


----------

